# Opposite Problem - AMNPS won't blow out...



## mtodriscoll (Sep 12, 2015)

First time using the AMNPS, so bare with me....

I dried out the pellets in the stove at 270 last night for an hour or so.

This morning, I lit it with my propane torch and then fanned the flames with a heat gun.

Now the darn thing won't blow out!! The more I blow, the bigger the flames.

I tried snuffing them out by placing a pan on top, but the holes in the AMNPS draw air and it stays lit.

Help! any suggestions before it burns through all my pellets?

I guess I can dump them out and start over less aggressively...

Am I doing something wrong?

- Matt

Barboursville, VA


----------



## daveomak (Sep 12, 2015)

Let them burn without any blowing for 3-5 minutes...   the flame should get smaller....  then "puff" with a short, quick puff....   it may take 2-3 short, quick puffs over a 30 second period.....

Fanning the flames with the heat gun "may" have been overkill...  too much heat with too much air...


----------



## mtodriscoll (Sep 12, 2015)

After the second row caught fire and I had a full on bonfire, I dumped everything out to snuff them and started over. This time, no heat gun and I strived for a 'small' cherry glow, rather than a large one. AMNPS is smoking away nicely at a cool 75 degrees and the BBB has entered the chamber. Will keep an eye out on the smoke as the day progresses.

Makes me wonder why some folks have such a hard time getting the thing to light!

- Matt


----------



## mtodriscoll (Sep 12, 2015)

Agree Dave. I think drying the pellets in the oven was all I needed. The heat gun was just overkill. Good to know it works if I don't have time to pre-dry the pellets though! It's smoking pretty steady now.

I'm doing a cold smoke in a Great Smoky Mountain propane smoker with no heat, just the AMNPS. It started to rain. Just my luck... The temp inside the smoker started at 75 and is now 81. The temp outside the smoker is around 75. I placed a bowl, tipped up on one side, over the vent hole so that smoke can escape, but rain can't get in. Hopefully the rain won't cause any issues. On the plus side, I won't have to worry about a hot, sunny 90+ degree day outside!

- Matt


----------

